# Stone box kanji



## refcast (Nov 3, 2021)

I tried finding a central kanji help thread but couldn't . . .

This box had some handwriten kanji on it.

(edit: got this translated elsewhere so I'm fine now. It says it's from Kyoto and says the name of the shop I think)


----------



## cotedupy (Nov 4, 2021)

It's rather a beautiful stone isn't it!

Do you know any more about it / have any pictures of the surface clean? A friend of mine has an old unknown jnat and the sides look very similar from memory. It'd be fun to know if it was the same kind of thing. (His is quite fine apparently and I think medium-ish hardness).


----------



## refcast (Nov 4, 2021)

It's kinda hard but muddy still. Dense feeling


----------

